# How To Behave On An Internet Forum (applies to all and is very funny)



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

http://www.videojug.com/film/how-to-behave-on-an-internet-forum

This is awesome.

Vicki x

**This post contains an external link which fertilityfriends.co.uk are not responsible for it's content**


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Ohhh, I love it!   Paticularly partial to the Admin section and the very last bit   

x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

So funny. So true. Godwin's law...hmm, yes I've seen that over and over (although never on FF but we're too classy for that sort of thing).

Thank you for sharing - I may well put a link to this in the new member FAQ on the intro page, just for larfs!

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks that was funny and RIGHT!


----------



## JaneNewcastle (Jun 17, 2005)

I should post "LOL I agree"


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

JaneNewcastle said:


> I should post "LOL I agree"


LOL 

x


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

that is soo fab!! I knew the admin would like the, "be nice to admin you're their guest" bit    

Debs
xxxxx


----------

